# 1st Clutch and Worried :/



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Despite all efforts to avoid this, Luma laid her first egg last Tuesday.

It looked fine, she has completely ignored it and I left it at the bottom of the cage on some kitchen towel. After spending the last few days researching the laying process I expected egg 2 to arrive in a couple of days, it didn't and I started to get very worried that she may have egg binding problems. 

Fast forward to this morning when I've woken up to seeing egg 2 on the bottom of the cage, expect this time its soft in some places and (as shown in the photo) it's got a dent in it. I'm not sure what this means, if anyone could help that would be great.

I'm also worried about her weight, she is definitely not eating as much and her weight has changed from:

Monday (Day before egg 1 laid): 119g
Tuesday (after egg 1 laid): 109g
Sunday (day before egg 2 laid): 104g
Today (after egg 2 laid): 97g

2 weeks prior to her egg laying she was around 120 - 124g in weight.
Her behavior is fairly normal at the moment, just as active and cheeky as usual.

Any advise on aiding her thought this would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

A soft egg is the result of calcium deficiency. You need to feed her some high-calcium foods, for example, cooked scrambled eggs/egg white and broccoli, and make sure she has enough cuttle bone and/or mineral block. You can crush up the egg shell and feed it to her in the scrambled egg, too. Vitamin D is vital for calcium absorption, so some sunlight (or a supplement, but time outside is best) would be good for her. What is her diet like normally?

Egg binding is more likely when the eggs are soft, but it's a great sign that she was able to pass this one. Best of luck with Luma.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks 

Her normal diet is a mix of seeds, Kaytee Exact and leafy greens (and then whatever I can get a hold of in the week e.g. eggs, broccoli, carrot, etc) However I've run out of Kaytee Exact 2 days ago, is there a better pellet/complete mix that would suit her better while egg laying?


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

For example would something like nutriberries or Harrisons be better? My local pets at home has just started stocking Harrisons so that would be easy to get a hold of/

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...ne-453gm-(online-only)?pageSize=27&orderBy=1#


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Also, just for added calcium, you can scrape some cuttlebone onto soft foods like egg for extra support


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Harrison's and Nutriberries are both a lot better than Kaytee. If you can get ahold of the Harrison's High Potency pellets, they would be great for Luma.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

*I thought it was over!*

Oh boy, so.

Luma laid Egg 2 on the 25th of May, a week later she was back to her normal behavior and even started to get hormonal again -_- and completely ignored her eggs. So I thought it was all over and I threw her eggs away (they had become damaged at one point and started leaking). I also managed to get her some Harrisons Fine Pellets which she has been enjoying so far.

Fast forward to about half an hour ago, I had just put her to bed and checked up on her to find her at the bottom of the cage pushing with all her might. And out popped Egg 3... The egg is in perfect condition but it's been nearly 2 weeks since her last egg, is this normal???


----------



## 19diana (Mar 5, 2015)

Has she had anymore eggs?


----------

